# My Fosters



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

Mama - Look at those massively long whiskers! She is super friendly too, more than willing to leave her babies to rub on your legs. 











And the lil' ones.


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

I think my computer just melted! I wouldn't be able to take my eyes off them!


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

SWOON!!!!!! :love2 But I absolutely love the first little orange one! His head is just to die for!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

The little white one! :love2 Mama is gorgeous...love those whiskers!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow. This needed a KCA (_Kitten Cuteness Alert_) warning. You've got some serious cuteness going on!


----------



## Cally (Jul 24, 2010)

Awwwwwww....they are too cute!:love2


----------



## Ummm (Jul 16, 2010)

how cute!!

that brown tabby is too funny!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Awww...they are absolutely adorable!!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I'd like to place the first kitty in my order basket, please.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

GORGEOUS. Mumma is a very pretty girl and those babies are just too cute for words. I love the second photo, of the tabby kitten, it's adorable!


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks guys, they are pretty adorable. So fluffy too!  How nice I have a home for one already! Can I have a deposit for her, lol.  

All my mamas so far have been excellent moms. Until now, I walked in and all babies are crying and crying.  So I place mama on her side and they were soooo hungry, but she will only stay that way if I hold her there. I'm not happy. I'm giving them some other foods to make sure they are full. When she was at the shelter she fed them, I am wondering if I need to put her in a smaller space such as a large crate. Because she was in a cage and did well. I was looking forward to a drama free easy foster this go round. Lol. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

Crate idea worked


----------



## Ilovemykitties (Jul 26, 2010)

Wow. Those are PRETTY cats! I love the gray one, and the orange, and the...I love all of them!


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

Which shall I put on hold for you? LOL


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah, with large litters, sometimes the mammas just get fed-up with feeding and will avoid it as much as possible. If there is no where for her to escape the kittens' nursing attentions, then she cannot help but provide. Maybe give her some breaks every once in a while. 
I remember Shadow sitting up on the bathroom counter and watching her babies tumble and play below her. I always felt she was taking a mom-cation from the babies when she hopped up there.


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh she gets plenty of breaks! I start my litters out in a walk in closet where the open area has a board up so they cannot get out. This keeps them from pottying in inappropriate areas, the box is right there so they use it. By the time they can climb over it they are reliably using the litter box and the board comes down. But mom can hop in and out. It's quite the system I have.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

We must be twinions because I do the same thing w/ the master bath. I have a door-sized blockade that fits perfectly to allow the mom-cat into the master bedroom while the kitts stay in the bath. By the time they can get over it, they are ready to explore the bedroom. 
My only caveat is I cannot use that half-door blocker until the kitts are ambulatory otherwise I have the mom-cats trying to move their litter under the master bed. *0_o* _I have to keep them closed into the bathroom until mom reaches a point where she'd enjoy a little 'escape-time' from the kitts and will *leave* them in the bathroom while SHE enjoys the bedroom._


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

Heidi n Q said:


> We must be twinions because I do the same thing w/ the master bath. I have a door-sized blockade that fits perfectly to allow the mom-cat into the master bedroom while the kitts stay in the bath. By the time they can get over it, they are ready to explore the bedroom.
> My only caveat is I cannot use that half-door blocker until the kitts are ambulatory otherwise I have the mom-cats trying to move their litter under the master bed. *0_o* _I have to keep them closed into the bathroom until mom reaches a point where she'd enjoy a little 'escape-time' from the kitts and will *leave* them in the bathroom while SHE enjoys the bedroom._


That's neat I thought people would think I was a bit crazy. Lol. It works so well! So far the babies seem happy now, mom is trying to get out of the bedroom every time I go check on them. All my other moms waited until babies were much older. She is so friendly I think she will be easier than my other moms to adopt out. 

The funny thing is, the guy who brought her in said he found mom with babies walking behind her. Along with a pit bull puppy and a black and white tom cat. Easy to see through right. Way too little I think to be following mom around. :?


----------



## Ilovemykitties (Jul 26, 2010)

Just from curiosity, do you handle them much? The more you handle them when they're kittens the more they like it when they get older.


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

SmokeyDokey said:


> Just from curiosity, do you handle them much? The more you handle them when they're kittens the more they like it when they get older.


I have two boys and my one son especially loves to have fosters in his room. He is so good with them and always follows my rules. So yes they get handled a lot. After a certain age of course. It's hard to want to put them down.


----------



## Ilovemykitties (Jul 26, 2010)

That's good. I'm sure those kittens are going to be good pets.


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

Been putting mom with babies a few x a day. This last time they came out crying so either she is pushing them off, her milk is drying up or there is not enough to go around. So I am supplementing with soft food to see how that will go. They are already starting to use the litter box.


----------



## Ilovemykitties (Jul 26, 2010)

That's good. I had to make sure the pregnant feral we were feeding had plenty of food and fresh water so she had enough to nurse her kittens!


----------



## Ilovemykitties (Jul 26, 2010)

Oops! I have no Idea how that got there. I was replying to a different message yet it appeared here. It wouldn't let me delete it so just ignore it please.


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

Lol. It's ok.


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

Momma kitty is a beauty, and those kittens are way too cute for words!!


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

I added one more to my clan.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

_Psssst!_ Which one?


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

Heidi n Q said:


> _Psssst!_ Which one?


Like I needed more work right?! It is a 5ish week old Siamese mix, male. As cute as a teddy bear. This lady brought him in and I immediately knew I was taking him. She asked about the process and I explained it and told her I was taking him to foster. She started crying. I was like I take good care of my fosters and she then explained she had a special needs cat and had considered keeping him. She cried on and off while I was talking to her. I gave her my phone # and told her to call us if she changed her mind. (She donated $100 for his care.)

Anyways he is the cutest little ball of fur. He does look like a little teddy bear. Such a cuddle bug too! Good thing I am at max for how many cats I feel I can care for, personal cats.  

I will post pictures, probably tomorrow.

My other babies still meow alot. A few I have to manually feed as I do not see them eat the warmed canned food. I was hoping they would start by now from being hungry. I seen mom looked like she freshly nursed and they were still crying.  Poor mama. They have diarrhea from the canned/kmr. Thank goodness they are using the litter box!!!

I have my hands full so I will probably bring Faith back this weekend, she will be adopted fast. I will post new photos of her too. 

That's my update!


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

*FAITH:*
YaWn!!!









Staring at the birds...









A little princess 









Her favorite playmate!









What's that?









Must stay clean!


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

My newest member:



















These were taken at work, I don't have any new ones yet... Isn't he a doll! Such a cuddly little man!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Aw! What a sweet screaming baby!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

He's like a little bear! I love his little screaming face! :love2


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

Wait till you see new pics tomorrow!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Hmmm. According to MY clock, it is already 27 minutes into "tomorrow". Where's the pics, dangit?! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ummm (Jul 16, 2010)

oh so cute!! can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I LOVE the screaming baby. So adorable, so adorable, so adorable.


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

Heidi n Q said:


> Hmmm. According to MY clock, it is already 27 minutes into "tomorrow". Where's the pics, dangit?! :mrgreen:


HAHA! 



Ummm said:


> oh so cute!! can't wait to see more pics!





Sinatra-Butters said:


> I LOVE the screaming baby. So adorable, so adorable, so adorable.


Be prepared for cuteness!!!   

Stay out of grandmas plants!









Hurry snap pic before grandma sees!









Aaaawww!









Puppy love!









More puppy love. The dog who grooms cats. 









:love2















































Cradled in my arms. He is sooo loving and cuddly and purrs lots! :love2 None of my cats are this cuddly.  I am so in love! BUT I have a 5 cat limit. No more! *cute face, blue eyes* Must resist...









There's my newest baby. And update 5 out of the 6 babies are eating canned on their own. Woohoo!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*_thud ... picks myself up off the floor_* I think I'm in love. He would definitely be hard to resist.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

*squeals in delight* Oh I wanna cuddle him! He's a little fluffy bearcat! :heart


----------



## Ummm (Jul 16, 2010)

cute! (dumb question, it's all of the same new boy cat right?) Is he a siamese?


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

Ummm said:


> cute! (dumb question, it's all of the same new boy cat right?) Is he a siamese?


Which post? The last one is of the new male kitten, yes.  And yes he is a siamese. Isn't he a doll? He's gonna be a heart breaker!


----------



## Ummm (Jul 16, 2010)

i was just wondering if the photos in post #39 were all of one cat, maybe he's just expressive and looks slightly different in each one lol!

very very cute!


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

Ummm said:


> i was just wondering if the photos in post #39 were all of one cat, maybe he's just expressive and looks slightly different in each one lol!
> 
> very very cute!


Yes all one kitty!


----------



## Ummm (Jul 16, 2010)

Ah. Do you think he's a pure Siamese or mix?

Faith is beautiful too!


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

Ummm said:


> Ah. Do you think he's a pure Siamese or mix?
> 
> Faith is beautiful too!


Hmm not sure we always say mix if we do not know. I could ask what his mom looks like, the finder says mom is feral :? But I think mixed for sure because what are the chances a purebred siamese is feral and meets up with another purebred. O  But it'd be interesting to know what mom is.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Genetically, we can know that each parent carried at least one recessive copy of the pointed gene, at least one recessive copy of agouti and at least one parent was black-based ... because the kitten is black-based (_o, male. oo would be black female and oO would be tortoiseshell female_) and homozygous (_matched pair_) for recessive pointed (CsCs) and non-agouti (aa).
The colorpoint Siamese is a specific breed but intermingling has allowed the recessive colorpoint genes, originally carried by Siamese cats, to be fairly widespread and common-ish among the feral, abandoned and lost cats of the world.

The feral kittens Marie posted have three who are pointed with a solid colored mother. The b/w mother carries only one copy of colorpoint (Cs) and the sire of the litter also carried at least one copy of Cs. The kittens who do not have points received either one or no colorpoint gene. In addition, I feel the sire, or at least the sire of the tortie kitten, is orange because the mother appears solid black and not tortie herself. She would only have black (oo) to pass to her offspring so I think the tortie kitten received her O from her father's O on his X-gene. But ... I also think one of the pointed kittens appears dilute ... and that would mean that both sire and dam also carry at least one copy of recessive dense to pass to their kittens. Mother is Dd because she is densely colored. Sire could be Dd (_full color_) or dd _(dilute)._


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

Heidi n Q said:


> Genetically, we can know that each parent carried at least one recessive copy of the pointed gene, at least one recessive copy of agouti and at least one parent was black-based ... because the kitten is black-based (_o, male. oo would be black female and oO would be tortoiseshell female_) and homozygous (_matched pair_) for recessive pointed (CsCs) and non-agouti (aa).
> The colorpoint Siamese is a specific breed but intermingling has allowed the recessive colorpoint genes, originally carried by Siamese cats, to be fairly widespread and common-ish among the feral, abandoned and lost cats of the world.
> 
> The feral kittens Marie posted have three who are pointed with a solid colored mother. The b/w mother carries only one copy of colorpoint (Cs) and the sire of the litter also carried at least one copy of Cs. The kittens who do not have points received either one or no colorpoint gene. In addition, I feel the sire, or at least the sire of the tortie kitten, is orange because the mother appears solid black and not tortie herself. She would only have black (oo) to pass to her offspring so I think the tortie kitten received her O from her father's O on his X-gene. But ... I also think one of the pointed kittens appears dilute ... and that would mean that both sire and dam also carry at least one copy of recessive dense to pass to their kittens. Mother is Dd because she is densely colored. Sire could be Dd (_full color_) or dd _(dilute)._


:shock: I have been studying bird genes and see cat genes are just as complicated.


----------



## Annie99 (Oct 7, 2010)

Heidi n Q said:


> Wow. This needed a KCA (_Kitten Cuteness Alert_) warning. You've got some serious cuteness going on!


ha ha ha

Lol at that alert!!

They are so incredibly cute and sweet.


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

annie99 said:


> ha ha ha
> 
> lol at that alert!!
> 
> They are so incredibly cute and sweet.


:d :d :d


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

Faith was adopted today!!!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

teasha said:


> Faith was adopted today!!!


Congratulations Faith!! Thats wonderful news! :kittyturn


----------



## Ummm (Jul 16, 2010)

yay for Faith!


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

My 6 lil ones are naughty! They started crawling under the door! I didn't think it was big enough for that. I've had a lot of litters and none have done this, lol. We have to stuff towels under it now. They are so people friendly and sweet little things!


----------



## Ummm (Jul 16, 2010)

oh i can't see pictures of the other ones!! Too funny


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

They are adorable. Love the kitten blue eyes!


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

They are doing better now. I will have to post photos soon.


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## Ummm (Jul 16, 2010)

cute! how's teddy (or did you name him something else?)


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

Teddi is good  He's up for adoption!


----------

